# Sparks



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 24, 2013)

A shot of South Sister at Sparks Lake. 




South Sister by Majeed Badizadegan, on Flickr


----------



## WesternGuy (Oct 25, 2013)

Majeed, this is  very nice.  I has a peaceful serenity to it that I like.  My only nit, is that you put the "pseudo-horizon" at the base of the mountain and the trees right through the middle of the picture, but it is tolerable in this situation.

WesternGuy


----------



## Braineack (Oct 25, 2013)

very great!


----------



## sm4him (Oct 25, 2013)

This is just beautiful! Makes me want to just pull up a log and sit a while--very serene, and such wonderful lighting.
The trees being in the middle of the picture don't bother me a bit, because having their entire reflection adds to the photo, and I think if you'd added more of the foreground OR more of the sky, it would have detracted from the overall image.


----------



## runnah (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't get the title, and I am not crazy about the "mottling" at the top and bottom of the frame. Is that on purpose?

Other than that I like the composition and the lighting.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 25, 2013)

runnah said:


> I don't get the title, and I am not crazy about the "mottling" at the top and bottom of the frame. Is that on purpose?
> 
> Other than that I like the composition and the lighting.



I didn't get the title either, until I read the description. It's Sparks Lake, hence Sparks...


----------



## runnah (Oct 25, 2013)

sm4him said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get the title, and I am not crazy about the "mottling" at the top and bottom of the frame. Is that on purpose?
> ...



I don't have time for such trivial matters!


----------



## Braineack (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## kathyt (Oct 25, 2013)

I will take a chair and a glass of wine please. Very nice. Bringing back the pastels I see. I like.


----------



## amolitor (Oct 25, 2013)

I rather like the texture top and bottom. Without it, it's a very nice but quite generic landscape. With it, it's more painterly and feels a little more like someone's idea. Maybe it's a hair overdone, these things usually are, but I happen to think it's just about right.


----------



## 114florida (Oct 25, 2013)

Very beautiful image..


----------



## cbarnard7 (Oct 25, 2013)

Very nice- It would make a very nice canvas print.


----------



## deschnell (Oct 25, 2013)

I like the shot - Though personally, I'd prefer a little more exposure in the trees/forest on the left. But I'm pretty new to photos and good composition, and letting the picture tell a story... so keep snapping and sharing!!


----------



## nola.ron (Oct 25, 2013)

Lovely!  I would wall hang this if it were mine.  Beautiful.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone for stopping by and leaving comments. I really do appreciate it. You all are the milk to my cookie.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 25, 2013)

WesternGuy said:


> Majeed, this is very nice. I has a peaceful serenity to it that I like. My only nit, is that you put the "pseudo-horizon" at the base of the mountain and the trees right through the middle of the picture, but it is tolerable in this situation.
> 
> WesternGuy



Perfectly reasonable nit. It didn't bother me too much because the image still lies within the realm of the rule of thirds, if you look at the shot as sky 1/3, land 1/3, water 1/3. I think the land mass on the left offers a nice balance to the mountain on the right. 




runnah said:


> I don't get the title, and I am not crazy about the "mottling" at the top and bottom of the frame. Is that on purpose?
> 
> Other than that I like the composition and the lighting.



Yep, definitely on purpose. I was experimenting with textures and I liked the look of this one. I felt the digital image was so clean, it was almost boring. The texture, in this particular case, added something, for me.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 25, 2013)

Majeed Badizadegan said:


> Thanks everyone for stopping by and leaving comments. I really do appreciate it. You all are the milk to my cookie.


This just made me laugh out loud!!!!!! You are too much!


----------

